
Blockbuster drug patents expiring in 2018 - nitin_flanker
https://www.greyb.com/drug-patents-are-expiring-in-2018/
======
gaspoweredcat
I know for a fact Pregabalin expired earlier this year as i started getting
given ones from all sorts of manufacturers rather than the pfizer ones id been
used to, seems they got the generics out lightning fast

